# Good beginner moss? What kinds are these?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I was wondering what are some good kinds of moss for my first vivarium. I want something that gives a nice rich solid cover. I really like the moss in these pics, especially the first one, anybody know what they are?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

They all look like tropical pillow moss, the second pic probably had another vrty that has begun to take over in the enviornment its in. Possible java???


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The second picture is sheet moss that Black Jungle sells. It likes the humidity and is very easy to grow. It comes very thin andgrows up the glass and over just about everything. It grows pretty fast, but not overwhelmingly so.

I'll try and post some pillow moss, which I like better than the sheet moss.


----------

